

Ask HN: Who can create custom-branded decals for Netbooks? - esers

We are preloading Asus Netbooks with our proprietary software and reselling them to clients as a turnkey solution.<p>We want to brand these netbooks with our logo and company name.<p>Can anyone recommend someone who can provide us with a beta run of a dozen or so custom decals?<p>Thanks in advance
======
rlpb
UK based: <http://www.diginate.com/>

